# Scroll Saw Blade Clamps



## jim evans (8 Jul 2007)

I find clamping blades fiddly and both Delta machines I have owned featured quick acting clamps which I found no easier to use.
Has anyone designed an improved clamp?The Hegner one looks good but I don`t know whether it is adaptable to my Delta 40-560.


----------



## Gill (8 Jul 2007)

If you're prepared to import from the US, Frank Pozsgai makes a range of blade clamps for different saws. He might have something suitable for yours.

Gill


----------



## jim evans (8 Jul 2007)

Thanks Gill.Am emailing him.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (9 Jul 2007)

Hi Jim

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## jim evans (9 Jul 2007)

Thanks Neil.....I am glad I found it.It`s quite lonely trying to make things in a post industrial society!


----------



## Gill (9 Jul 2007)

jim evans":3is0rvjg said:


> Thanks Neil.....I am glad I found it.It`s quite lonely trying to make things in a post industrial society!


Forgive me straying off topic, but I noticed in another of your other posts that you cut metal. What sort of things do you make?

Gill


----------



## jim evans (9 Jul 2007)

It`s a long story Gill,but for some years I was attempting to make a new type of mechanical clock movement and was crossing out wheels.
In the end I had to accept defeat and have turned to the idea of making clock cases,dials and hands...which,although I have not completed one yet,already seems a much more interesting and rewarding interest.
I am a sixty year old early retiree/refugee from a draining social work career with a need to make a bit of cash and do "something completely different" to keep my brain alive.
The scroll sawing has always been so frustrating that I have ended up using other methods...including a hand fret saw...which seems a lot quicker in the long run!


----------

